
I've open sourced my location - neelkadia
http://neelkadia.com/whereareyou.html
======
alexandrerond
Is "open sourced" the best wording here?

The author has publicly published his location. This has little to do with the
regular use of the open source term.

~~~
neelkadia
You can do whatever you want to do with my location as it's available for
public, you can use it any where in your demo, example etc. That's why I told,
I opensourced location.

but You can suggest a good word :) I won't mind to change it.

~~~
Vendan
"Publicised". There's no source going on here, unless you've open sourced the
tracking software, but that still wouldn't be your location.

~~~
neelkadia
That thing made on Firebase, Node and hosted on Github. Its already
opensource. Check out
[https://github.com/neelkadia/neelkadia.github.io/blob/master...](https://github.com/neelkadia/neelkadia.github.io/blob/master/whereareyou.html)

What do you understand when I say "open source"?

~~~
Vendan
fine, the software is open source, but there is no "source code" to your
location. I'm saying that the best wording is "I publicized my location", not
"I open sourced my location". It looks to me like you are just trying to take
advantage of the "open source is best" leanings many on HN seem to have.

------
helb
"[…] can you see 72 satellites? No? But they can see you and know where are
you."

How do they do it? I was under impression that GPS (or GLONASS/Galileo)
satellites are basically just _flying atomic clocks_ , and even Iridium (which
is probably what the author means by "72 satellites") can't track people.

~~~
neelkadia
I am in impression that all private GPS provider can track me if they want to
do, using my cell phone, house number, from above.

There were already so many incidents happened and came in picture on GPS
tracking misused. You can google it. I personally believe they can track you
when they want to track you.

------
splinch
Interesting idea. There is a typo in the first question - 'intresting'.

~~~
neelkadia
fixed! Thanks!

------
alixaxel
Would be interesting to see your _digital_ location as well. ;)

~~~
neelkadia
I didn't get you

